# Pic Of Old Watch



## Jeff Sanders (Oct 15, 2010)

Anyone know of Henry Straten,i would like to know if i should insure this watch


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Jeff and welcome to







watch forum.

I'm not familiar with the name maker Henry Straten and he is not listed in the referance list of British and Irish watchmakers I have.

If you have markings on the case they can some times help provide an indication of origin.

Specifically if your interested in finding out more about your pocket watch please provide some additional images of the case and the dial etc and we'll comment generally.

With regards to value we don't provide any valuation services on the forum and generally guide people to check out "completed listings" on one of the popular auction sites.

Because your post is about a pocket watch you may find it moved to our Uk Clock and pocket watch forum.

Regards steve


----------



## jrx (Aug 11, 2010)

this is one classic watch.. very nice..  that's a keeper! cheers to you!


----------

